#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Что за посвящение?

## Нико

Встретилось упоминание о цикле посвящений под названием "Ринджунг Гьяца", в которых содержится множество различных аспектов Ченрези. 

Кто-нибудь знаком с этими посвящениями? И потом, меня насторожило правопиисание. Может, "Гьяцо", а не "Гьяца"?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Встретилось упоминание о цикле посвящений под названием "Ринджунг Гьяца", в которых содержится множество различных аспектов Ченрези. 
> 
> Кто-нибудь знаком с этими посвящениями? И потом, меня насторожило правопиисание. Может, "Гьяцо", а не "Гьяца"?


А не связано ли с Ратнасамбхавой (rin 'byung)?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Встретилось упоминание о цикле посвящений под названием "Ринджунг Гьяца", в которых содержится множество различных аспектов Ченрези. 
> 
> Кто-нибудь знаком с этими посвящениями? И потом, меня насторожило правопиисание. Может, "Гьяцо", а не "Гьяца"?


Отыскалась запись
sgrub thabs rin 'byung brgya rtsa
Сто практик, источник Драгоценностей.
Собрание практик, собранное и описанное Таранатхой

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Отыскалась запись
> sgrub thabs rin 'byung brgya rtsa
> Сто практик, источник Драгоценностей.
> Собрание практик, собранное и описанное Таранатхой


Спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

Rin 'byung brgya rtsa (sic!) - собрание порядка 400 дженангов идамов и дхармапал,идущее от Таранатхи. В Гелуг доработано 4-м Панчен-ламой Тенпе Ньима (1782-1853). Пару лет назад передавался в несколько заходов в Дрепунге Дракпа Тритулом Ринпоче, например. Нико, с этим циклом также хорошо знаком драгоценный Богдо Геген. Кстати,в свой крайний визит Он передавал в Элисте дженанг Будды Медицины именно оттуда. P.S. Молимся о Его здравии и визите в Россию! Нико, есть ли какие новости и определённости на сей счёт?

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011), Нико (24.03.2010)

----------


## Нико

На визит Ринпоче пока нет спонсоров. Если есть идеи и предлжения, пишите мне в личку.

----------


## Suraj

Oсновная часть садхан была переведан и издана вместе с шикарными иллюстрациями:

Deities of Tibetan Buddhism: The Zurich Paintings of the Icons Worthwhile to See [Hardcover]
Martin Willson (Editor), 

http://www.amazon.com/Deities-Tibeta...0861710983/ref

----------

Дондог (01.05.2011)

----------

